# Dust Collection for Table Saw Router Wing...Finally



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

If anyone else has a router wing on their table saw and struggled like to me figure something out to collect 99% of the dust from a table saw mounted router…below are pictures (still can't figure out why this site likes to flip my pictures taken in portrait orientation…)of the auxiliary fence setup i put together tonight. Unfortunately the Grizzly router wing did not come with slots to easily install a fence and dust port. I believe they now carry a wing that has this and a T - Track in the cast iron wing. I struggled for the last year to effectively manage the dust from the router mounted to this wing and almost gave up on using a router in this table saw. This setup grabbed all dust i could throw at it and i can finally work productively without breathing in the bad stuff. Less than $20 for the plywood and a couple bucks for the router fence dust collection port from Peachtree. Just thought id share if anyone else has struggled with this…


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I gave up on DC when I was set up like that, it was the only I didn't like about having the RT in the TS extension. Looks like you have a workable solution.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

I am in the process of planning a router table in the table saw out feed table. I can't drop the hose from the ceiling since it is under a rollup door, but attaching it to the fence and tucking the fence and hose away under the bench when necessary would be possible.

I am curious how bad the chips and dust were with the DC just connected to the router? The Triton looks like it has pretty good DC ducting built into the router. I was planning to try using plate rings with extra holes (or at least an extra hole in the back) if necessary to allow better downdraft dust control.

I think I try it out with the DC hooked only to the Triton router. I am next to the the roll up door so at least I can open the door and blow the chips out. Worst case I'll be rethinking that after that plan fails miserably


----------



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

> I am in the process of planning a router table in the table saw out feed table. I can t drop the hose from the ceiling since it is under a rollup door, but attaching it to the fence and tucking the fence and hose away under the bench when necessary would be possible.
> 
> I am curious how bad the chips and dust were with the DC just connected to the router? The Triton looks like it has pretty good DC ducting built into the router. I was planning to try using plate rings with extra holes (or at least an extra hole in the back) if necessary to allow better downdraft dust control.
> 
> ...


I will say that the Triton has a decent port for dust collection, but it is only 1", so would work better with just a shop vac…The behind the fence dust collection is a must with using a conventional dust collection system (tried this for months and router was spewing more dust than the dust collector was even capturing. Rockler Dust Bucket mounted under table with 4" port would be your best bet if you don't have a way to capture dust behind the fence.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

for under router and fence dust collection… look in the LJ review section for the Milescraft Dust Router solution I found that I would suggest everyone who is interested to look at. Might of saved you a little headache 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/11967


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

> I will say that the Triton has a decent port for dust collection, but it is only 1", so would work better with just a shop vac…


I guess I should hook it up to the Fein vac instead of the big DC.


----------

